# Does an amber roof strobe scratch paint



## TJDMAX (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm new to plowing. I was looking for a good price on a magnetic mount rotating amber roof light. Do they scratch the roof paint? I only plan on doing about four driveways.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

i had one on my old ford, and yes it strached the roof paint. I am mounting mine on my backrack when I get it.


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Go to a sign shop and get a piece of magnetic backing as big as the whole light. Put a heavy coat of wax on the area and lay that piece of magnetic on there for a few days before putting the light on. Wont scratch the paint and light still comes on and off for the car wash.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We own a towing business as well. We have this problem with the magnetic "tow lights" we have to use on towed vehicles. We simply put a sheet of paper down first and set the light on top of it. It keeps the light from scratching without losing it's grip, and you can just throw it away when done.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

The last light I bought has a material on the bottom, like cotton or something, to prevent it from scratching. I've left the light on the truck for over a year and not one scratch, even if I slide it across the roof!


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

What I've used is duct tape around the magnets never a problem...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes they do hurt the paint, if your only doing a couple driveways I would'nt even worry about putting a light on the truck..


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Go to a sign shop and get a 4" square piece of scrap 7mil vinyl. They should give it to you for nothing. You could even get a color that matches your truck. Put it on the roof and your light will hold perfectly. We have been doing this for years and when you are ready to take the light off for the summer, you just peel off the vinyl. No sticky residue like duct tape leaves!


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i never had that problem with my light.


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*Amber Lights*

I have a magnetic amber light on my dodge and never had a problem
My light came with a piece of rubber on the magnet and I have
been using it for the last 2 years.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

the newer magnetic lights have rubber suction cups over the magnets, so they do not scratch. I would agree that if only doing 4 drives the light is not necessary. i have the federal signal dual halogens with mirror in the center and it has been awesome. very practical for what i use it for.


----------

